

Developers in Demand: Patform As A Service Is Key to Growth of Mobile Cloud - gspyrou
http://www.forbes.com/sites/anthonykosner/2012/06/08/developers-in-demand-platform-as-a-service-is-key-to-growth-of-mobile-cloud-computing/

======
tomconte
Isn't he talking about "Backend as a service"? Shouldn't he mention Parse or
StackMob or Appcelerator Cloud Services, etc.?

~~~
cek
Or Buddy?

The data in the infographic is pretty interesting, and the author's gist is
correct, but it is sad that an article about "mobile backends in a box"
doesn't even try to list some of the key players.

------
damian2000
So the article only mentions one PaaS provider, Engine Yard. Oh yeah, they
supplied the graphics.

------
malachismith
Strikes me as kinda close to paid advertorial, yeah?

~~~
lobo_tuerto
That's why the title is Patform (as in _pat on the back_), instead of
Platform. ;)

